# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Почему так

## Николай82

Что за тема такая "Сдаётся место для матаджи в комнате рядом с Динамо"? Сколько ни заходишь в неё, все равно показывает, что раздел с новыми сообщениями. Это только для "Женя Мендез" работает?

К тому же в разделе "Ваши объявления" дублируются подразделы "Недвижимость", "Лой Базар", "Служение, работа и услуги".

----------


## Николай82

Ответа не будет?

----------


## Николай82

И еще было бы хорошо, чтобы из темы сразу в главное меню Форума переходить, а тема чтобы отображалась как прочитанная. А сейчас приходится из темы вверх в подраздел переходить, потом в раздел, а потом уже на главную страницу Форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Что за тема такая "Сдаётся место для матаджи в комнате рядом с Динамо"? Сколько ни заходишь в неё, все равно показывает, что раздел с новыми сообщениями. Это только для "Женя Мендез" работает?
> 
> К тому же в разделе "Ваши объявления" дублируются подразделы "Недвижимость", "Лой Базар", "Служение, работа и услуги".


Мало что понятно из Ваших объяснений. Попробуйте почистить кэш в браузере.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> И еще было бы хорошо, чтобы из темы сразу в главное меню Форума переходить, а тема чтобы отображалась как прочитанная. А сейчас приходится из темы вверх в подраздел переходить, потом в раздел, а потом уже на главную страницу Форума.


Сверху в меню есть кнопка "Форум", воспользуйтесь ей.

----------


## Николай82

> Сверху в меню есть кнопка "Форум", воспользуйтесь ей.


Я вижу эту кнопку, спасибо, но перейдя из какой-то темы сразу в главный раздел Форума, эта тема все равно подсвечивает свой подраздел, как "с непрочитанными сообщениями". Если Вам трудно это понять, может кто-то другой разберется?

Впрочем, темы из "Недвижимости" все-таки перестали отображаться как непрочитанные и без чистки браузера. Вы точно там ничего не делали?

Повторю: в разделе "ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ" есть подразделы: "Служение, работа и услуги", "Лой Базар" и "Недвижимость", которые дублируются в подразделе "Ваши объявления" того-же раздела "ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ". Зачем?

----------


## Эдвард

> Повторю: в разделе "ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ" есть подразделы: "Служение, работа и услуги", "Лой Базар" и "Недвижимость", которые дублируются в подразделе "Ваши объявления" того-же раздела "ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ". Зачем?


Гостевая книга - это не раздел, а категория. В этой категории есть 4 форума: Гостевая, Объявления, Просто так и медиа. В Форуме "Объявления" имеется 3 под-форума: Служение, Лой, Недвижимость. Вполне четкая и адекватная структурная логика.




> Я вижу эту кнопку, спасибо, но перейдя из какой-то темы сразу в главный раздел Форума, эта тема все равно подсвечивает свой подраздел, как "с непрочитанными сообщениями".


Используйте функцию "Опции раздела" - "Отметить раздел прочитанным".

----------


## Николай82

> Гостевая книга - это не раздел, а категория. В этой категории есть 4 форума: Гостевая, Объявления, Просто так и медиа. В Форуме "Объявления" имеется 3 под-форума: Служение, Лой, Недвижимость. Вполне четкая и адекватная структурная логика.


Проблема в том, что в категории "Гостевая книга" я вижу все 3 под-форума (Служение, Лой и Недвижимость) Форума "Объявления".
Это неудобно, видеть одно и тоже в разных ветках/уровнях, т.к. нарушается логика. 
(я это ещё могу понять с папкой "Рабочий стол" в Виндоус, но в данной ситуации...)




> Используйте функцию "Опции раздела" - "Отметить раздел прочитанным".


Да, понял, спасибо! Но это неудобно ))

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Проблема в том, что в категории "Гостевая книга" я вижу все 3 под-форума (Служение, Лой и Недвижимость) Форума "Объявления".


Сегодня их не видно (вчера было видно).

----------


## Николай82

> Сегодня их не видно (вчера было видно).


Их не видно, когда находитесь в главном корне Форума. но когда заходите сюда http://www.forum.krishna.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=18 то видно

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Да, есть.

----------


## Эдвард

> Проблема в том, что в категории "Гостевая книга" я вижу все 3 под-форума (Служение, Лой и Недвижимость) Форума "Объявления".
> Это неудобно, видеть одно и тоже в разных ветках/уровнях, т.к. нарушается логика.


Вы открываете категорию на просмотр и форум показывает вам основное содержимое. Под-форумы выделены соответствующими значками. Не вижу здесь никакой проблемы. 




> Да, понял, спасибо! Но это неудобно ))


Да... много всего неудобного есть по-жизни )) это можно и потерпеть. Или пишите запрос в cаппорт ВБ, пусть фиксят в следующих версиях движка.

----------


## Николай82

> Вы открываете категорию на просмотр и форум показывает вам основное содержимое. Под-форумы выделены соответствующими значками. Не вижу здесь никакой проблемы.


Это для тех, кто уже давно здесь всё понятно, а я не сразу разобрался, т.к. значки в глаза не бросаются и графически подразделы ни как не выделены.




> Да... много всего неудобного есть по-жизни )) это можно и потерпеть.


Это для себя неудобства можно терпеть, а для Кришны мы должны стараться как можно лучше всё сделать.




> Или пишите запрос в cаппорт ВБ, пусть фиксят в следующих версиях движка.


Я так понял, лично Вас развитие Форума не интересует?

----------


## Эдвард

> Это для себя неудобства можно терпеть, а для Кришны мы должны стараться как можно лучше всё сделать.


Ну вот и напишите запрос в ВБ, чтобы сделали получше  :smilies:  Будет вашим вкладом в развитие форума. 




> Я так понял, лично Вас развитие Форума не интересует?


Для меня развитие форума выглядит несколько иначе, чем правка каких-то особенностей движка под нужды конкретного человека. 

Чтобы мы друг друга поняли. Исходя из прочитанных ранее тем, в которых вы участвовали, могу сказать открыто - мне не нравится ваша манера вести беседу. Соответственно, вести её с вами я не буду. Удовлетворять вашу привередливость - не моя забота. 

На ваши вопросы я ответил, если вас не устраивают ответы, ничем не могу помочь.

----------

